# Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng midea 3hp -5.5hp giá rẻ cho mọi công trình



## trinhtran (1/10/21)

* Phân phối và thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng MIDEA dòng thương mại giá tốt cho công trình nhà hàng, khách sạn, lớp học, văn phòng, showrom, cửa hàng quần áo, phòng khách,...*



*Máy lạnh tủ đứng MIDEA  hàng nguyên đai nguyên kiện nhập khẩu từ TRUNG QUỐC *






Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea 
*Mã sản phẩm:* Midea MFPA-28CRN1
*Giá: 17.950.000 vnđ
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh Midea
Công suất: 3 ngựa | 3.0 hp
Bảo hành: 2 năm*

Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea 
*Mã sản phẩm:* MFJJ50CRN1
*Giá: 26.950.000 vnđ
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh Midea
Công suất: 5.5 ngựa | 5.5 hp
Bảo hành: 2 năm*
TÍNH NĂNG : 

Tự động khởi động lại Nếu máy điều hòa bị tắt máy ngoài ý muốn do nguồn điện bị cắt thì máy sẽ khởi động lại khi có điện và tự động cài đặt lại các chức năng đã cài đặt.
và nhiều tính năng tiêu chuẩn như xả băng tự động, hút ẩm ...






*Chi phí thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 3hp - 5hp bao gồm ống đồng dẫn gas, dây điện khiển, ống thoát nước ngưng, nhân công lắp đặt và các phụ kiện đi kèm . Chi phí khoảng 5.000.000 đ - 10.000.000đ ( tùy thuộc vào vị trí lắp đặt )

CLICK VÀO ĐÂY THAM KHẢO LẮP ĐẶT *
Điện lạnh TRIỀU AN nhận tư vấn báo giá khảo sát thiết kế thi công trọn gói hệ thống máy lạnh TỦ ĐỨNG CÁC LOẠI cho các công trình lớn nhỏ khu vực HCM và các tỉnh thành lân cận


Đại lý cung cấp thi công máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió Daikin chuyên nghiệp và rẻ
Đại lý cấp 1 phân phối máy lạnh âm trần ống gió inverter cho công trình giá rẻ 
Phân phối máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin 5hp cho văn phòng
Lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng cho phòng khách nên chọn công suất bao nhiêu ?

*Mọi thông tin khác như :  tư vấn mua hàng - báo giá máy lạnh - khảo sát công trình*
*Vui lòng liên hệ*
*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH TRIỀU AN
Email: info@dienlanhtrieuan.com
Điện thoại : 028.36100330 - 028.37172899 -0909090622
Hotline : 0909629980 Mr Công
Truy cập web https://maylanhtrieuan.com/tat-ca-san-pham.html tham khảo thêm sản phẩm khác *


----------

